# Strikeforce Challengers 13: Amanda Nunes vs Julia Budd



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

vs


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

ha take that silly odds, Nunes by ko:



> Round 1 - Nunes works kick-punch combos and quickly scores a knockdown with a stiff right. She follows her opponent to the mat with additional hammerfists and forces a lightning-quick TKO stoppage. Amanda Nunes def. Julia Budd via KO (strikes) - Round 1, 0:14.


Link


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks dude!  And thank you Amanda!




..... she almost killed her!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I guess she'll be the fav next time unless she takes on that one heavy hitter we know. Here's the ko if anybody missed it:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

just watched this fight, I never really looked forward to a womens MMA fight before, but Cyborg vs Nunes has me waiting should be one hell of a good fight.


----------

